# Case D33 bleeding fuel, HELP PLEASE



## vanmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an 03 case d33 a friend ran it out of diesel now can not crank I have bled the 3 lines on injector pump and cranked on it got a little fuel from 2 lines none from middle line.it starts with starter fluid just fine,what is my next step?or problem?Thank you Adam


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Adam. Are you cracking the lines at the injectors or at the pump? Should be at the injectors and the starter fluid is really bad on the newer diesels.


----------



## vanmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

I was cracking them on top of the pump,and thank you about the info on the starter fluid,I was told to check the wire going to fuel pump cutoff as well,I didnt seem to get much diesel where I was cracking nuts loose


----------

